# Front swaybar and springs



## DaCruzeMissile!!! (May 23, 2021)

Alright im going for it ill let you guys know if this car kills me or I kill this car.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Good luck on the sway bar.. I have one just havent gotten to install it yet ...


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> Good luck on the sway bar.. I have one just havent gotten to install it yet ...


Me either


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

If the front bar in my Cobalt was any indicator...have fun.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

OK so at least 2 of us are watching you for updates here @DaCruzeMissile!!!


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Make that 3. Went to install but got a defective bar so new one is needing install


----------



## DaCruzeMissile!!! (May 23, 2021)

pandrad61 said:


> Make that 3. Went to install but got a defective bar so new one is needing install


You too??? I had a defective rear sway bar myself I ended up bending a bit it to fit. I'm hoping I won't have to do the same with the front this one is pretty beefy.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Great...what do you mean...defective? I need to do rear brakes on my Volt (...at 31k miles...on a vehicle I don't use the brakes hardly at all on...), so I was planning to do the rear swaybar then.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

DaCruzeMissile!!! said:


> You too??? I had a defective rear sway bar myself I ended up bending a bit it to fit. I'm hoping I won't have to do the same with the front this one is pretty beefy.


Yup I called the engineer on their phone. He says they had a bad run of them when the machine wasn’t set up right. If you call them they will ship a new one free of charge.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Great...what do you mean...defective? I need to do rear brakes on my Volt (...at 31k miles...on a vehicle I don't use the brakes hardly at all on...), so I was planning to do the rear swaybar then.


The hole on the bar don’t line up with the boss fittings in spring perch. Just call them and they will ship you a new one.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

pandrad61 said:


> Yup I called the engineer on their phone. He says they had a bad run of them when the machine wasn’t set up right. If you call them they will ship a new one free of charge.


When did you buy yours?

Did it just not fit?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> The hole on the bar don’t line up with the boss fittings in spring perch. Just call them and they will ship you a new one.


Okay, that is good to know. I got mine last November, but it's been out the box exactly once, and that was just to take pictures.

At least at that point, once the bosses are installed, you don't have to do any of the "hard" work of removing the springs again, you just bolt in the bar. 

I'm also tempted to grind a couple of flats in that'll snugly fit an open end wrench in order to make sure the bolts stay tight, as I've seen that to be an issue, ending up with the bosses spinning in the seat of the spring perch since they're round and not easy to hold.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Mine doesn't line up perfect there is definitely some tension all I did was leave the boss loose until I had the bolt well started then pulled the boss into the pocket. I do the same when I pulled bolts out recently.. loosen bolts put the jack under the bolt head and lightly lift a little and a light tap on the control arm and it pops the bushing right out.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> Mine doesn't line up perfect there is definitely some tension all I did was leave the boss loose until I had the bolt well started then pulled the boss into the pocket. I do the same when I pulled bolts out recently.. loosen bolts put the jack under the bolt head and lightly lift a little and a light tap on the control arm and it pops the bushing right out.


You put your front bar in Pat?


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Lol no my post was reference to the rear bar he an MP81 are talking about


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

And mine also has the extra variable of being a Gen 2 Volt (same platform as the Gen 2 Cruze), which Whiteline _does say_ the swaybar fits. So I imagine it shouldn't be any different, but we shall see...

Worst case scenario is it goes on the Cruze instead, though I'm not entirely sure my wife needs a rear bar on the car. The UR rear chassis bar helped "stiffen" the back of the car up just a touch - it was noticeable - but not a crazy amount like a rear swaybar will be, though I expect it to be _much_ less drastic than the 1.25" rear bar on my Cobalt which really requires some front grip to not throw you into a full slide. The Energy Saver A/S's are not that tire, haha.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

JLL said:


> When did you buy yours?
> 
> Did it just not fit?


I bought it April 2020 from jegs.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Okay, that is good to know. I got mine last November, but it's been out the box exactly once, and that was just to take pictures.
> 
> At least at that point, once the bosses are installed, you don't have to do any of the "hard" work of removing the springs again, you just bolt in the bar.
> 
> I'm also tempted to grind a couple of flats in that'll snugly fit an open end wrench in order to make sure the bolts stay tight, as I've seen that to be an issue, ending up with the bosses spinning in the seat of the spring perch since they're round and not easy to hold.


I got mine in April 2020 and they said it’s fine and sent a new one. They just ask for some pics and a receipt if you got it.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> I got mine in April 2020 and they said it’s fine and sent a new one. They just ask for some pics and a receipt if you got it.


Sweet, so I should be good...provided I can find a way to raise up the rear of my Volt and then put stands under it...because they go where you lift it. Going to try just lifting the whole side of the car up from the front, but we shall see.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Sweet, so I should be good...provided I can find a way to raise up the rear of my Volt and then put stands under it...because they go where you lift it. Going to try just lifting the whole side of the car up from the front, but we shall see.


I think the car is stiff and short enough it should be fine.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> I think the car is stiff and short enough it should be fine.


I'm thinking so. That's how I rotate tires on the Cobalt (since they're directional and only swap places on each side) - just lift the whole side up.


----------



## DaCruzeMissile!!! (May 23, 2021)

JLL said:


> When did you buy yours?
> 
> Did it just not fit?


It was a few months ago it didn't fit at first I put a little muscle into it 💪 and got the wholes to line up haven't had any issues out of it and it performs well this new front on is 27mm much more beefy and oddly shaped dont think I could flex it not without trouble plus I ordered it from Ebay dont think they would work with me on that worth a shot though well see when I get started


----------

